# Asian Roadtrip Slash Instant Vacation



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys if you have not noticed, i was gone for like forever. As you may know i post/comment almost everyday except the last 2 months since i was so busy wrapping up my South-east Asian tour.

To kick things off, here are some photos of my visit to Vietnam.

Fields and the mountains, baby










View from the bus window



















There's a friggin bug beside the bus window @[email protected]










When i saw this I was like, i wanna take this home for my reptiles lol










Saw this deep in the woods.. What do you guys think lives here? Haha










Of course, no Asian tour is complete til you've tried local delicacies; deep-fried bugs and spiders. P.S. i condone this tarantula treatment!! Lol



















Getting ready to be cooked  Old world Ts anyone? 










That's part 1 for now lol


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

the scenery is lovely! the local delicacies though... I believe I'll pass.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

gracefulchaos01 said:


> the scenery is lovely! the local delicacies though... I believe I'll pass.


My thoughts exactly! I was like, i'll have the spring rolls please lol


----------

